# Best way to manage reinstall of all apps?



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

So I have a bunch of apps installed from various places - google market, Amazon appstore, and getjar. After a wipe / reset for whatever reason, it's a pain to have to reinstall from all over - market apps automatically download and reinstall, but then I have to manually install the amazon appstore apk, sign in, reinstall amazon apps... and don't even get me started with getjar... can't find some of the ones that I had installed, even on TiBu.

So what's the best way to do this? Appbrain? NEver really used it, will it enable me to automatically reinstall?

OR - I saw someone post a while back about packaging all their APKs into the flashable custom rom zip - can anyone share how to do this?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

LDubs said:


> So I have a bunch of apps installed from various places - google market, Amazon appstore, and getjar. After a wipe / reset for whatever reason, it's a pain to have to reinstall from all over - market apps automatically download and reinstall, but then I have to manually install the amazon appstore apk, sign in, reinstall amazon apps... and don't even get me started with getjar... can't find some of the ones that I had installed, even on TiBu.
> 
> So what's the best way to do this? Appbrain? NEver really used it, will it enable me to automatically reinstall?
> 
> OR - I saw someone post a while back about packaging all their APKs into the flashable custom rom zip - can anyone share how to do this?


I use Appextractor from the market. It allows you to restore apps, data, wifi & Bluetooth settings, SMS/MMS, Contacts and Bookmarks from nandroid backups (both CWR and Safestrap), as well as a few other utility functions. All you have to do is make sure you do a backup before flashing another ROM and your good to go.

Highly recommended.


----------



## King Howie (Nov 8, 2011)

i just started using appextractor. im liking it


----------



## heavyMGS (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something but why not just use Titanium Backup? Been using it since my DX days. You can even make labels for stuff if you want and after you flash, reinstall TB and you labels will be there for whatever you set up. Then just batch install.

AppExtractor is pretty cool to pull specific things, but you can do the with TB ad well.


----------



## heavyMGS (Jul 21, 2011)

Doh, yeah I see I did miss something. Yeah, for what you need, AppExtractor should do the trick! I bought it 5 min after downloading it.

A flashable zip would be sweet but I've never tried. Maybe someone who has could share best practices or if that is even a good choice.


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

I have used titatium. It is pretty good. Haven't tried appextractor.

BBB
Silence is loud when it is all you hear.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Just an FYI: If you have apps installed from the amazon app store they wont work until you log into the app store, your only allowed 25 devices too so every rom you flash and log back in counts. Every couple of months I have to go into my amazon settings and remove old Bionic setups. I thought Titanium incorporated the app extractor function in its update? is app extractor faster than titanium? Sorry, I'm not trying to thread jack, I just wanna know.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree I love titanium backup although it doesnt work for me right now. btw terryrook I did not know that about amazon app store. I found this out about google music but not amazon. thanks for that!


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Just an FYI: If you have apps installed from the amazon app store they wont work until you log into the app store, your only allowed 25 devices too so every rom you flash and log back in counts. Every couple of months I have to go into my amazon settings and remove old Bionic setups. I thought Titanium incorporated the app extractor function in its update? is app extractor faster than titanium? Sorry, I'm not trying to thread jack, I just wanna know.


For the record, I use TiBu too, but not nearly as much as I used too. Since I pretty much always make a backup prior to flashing a new ROM, I figured why bother backing up with TiBu too. Plus I no longer have to do a separate backup of SMS since this can be restored as well. 
Yes TiBu does have the app extraction ability and I thought it quite coincidental that they put out the update to add it within a couple of days after appextractor was initially released. TiBu does not have the other restore options though. Also I have used TiBu to restore from CWR backups and, while it worked, I couldn't get it to restore more than about 10 apps at a time without falling.

Swyped from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki TapaTalk app.


----------

